# Pocket Screw Jigs - Replaceable Center?



## swarfrat (Jun 1, 2014)

I see WWS has a 102-608, a step drill bit with a replaceable center drill, however it says "Not for use with Kreg jigs".

Does anyone have any experience with it,and know why this disclaimer? The only things I can figure might be 1) 4" might not be long enough for all jigs (I have the HF jig, and I don't have it in front of me.) Or (more likely) the funky chip evacuation might cause issues if it's in a bushing. I think the HF would be ok here, as the bushing is back at the top, and the turned down section (no flutes) would allow sawdust an escape route, and not pack the bushing.

Anyone have any info on these?


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

"A tapered 1/8" dia. pilot bit has been fitted into the end of the 3/8" dia. x 4" long carbide tipped step drill bit - if the pilot breaks, it's easily replaced by loosening and retightening the small slotted set screws."

This description states that the 3/8" bit is carbide tipped. The carbide is harder than the guides on a Kreg jig. If you use this bit you will wear out the guide sleeves on the kreg jig much faster. No idea about chip extraction on the HF model. I own the Kreg brand one.


----------

